# Makita or Dewalt 20v



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

UkChippy said:


> Isn't dealt 20v really 18v battery's? That can't sell it under the the 20v name this side of the pond because of our tougher consumer laws.


yes they are all the same cell voltage and number of cells.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Makita have more brushless tools than Milwaukee but it's taking them ages to do US release on them and when they do they don't advertise the tool or sell it in big box stores so you don't even know it's out. That brushless saw they just bought out is a perfect example. Been out for over 2 months now yet not a sign of a review anywhere and not one place local know it's available. 

Also the guy asking about the brushless grinder that's already been released too sometime before Christmas. Know a guy who has it and it's meant to be much more powerful than the brushed version.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've ruined every cordless tool I get my hands on, but the Dewalts have lasted the longest. I honestly don't think they are any better than Makita or Milwaukee or Hilti...they are all the same sh!t and it's not even worth arguing about.

The thing I like about Dewalt is the excellent service I get from the local service center. Hilti made me wait 2 days for a replacement battery, dewalt just tosses me a new one.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm surprised to hear that DeWalt has better service than Hilti. I was always under the impression that dealing with Hilti was like dealing with Snap-On. No questions asked here you go type stuff. 

I learned something today I guess.


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

Service is a local thing. The Dewalt repair center in Indy is a money scamming joke.


----------



## pal251 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have had the 20v heavy duty drill from dewalt along with the compact 20v brushless hammer drill. 

I drill occasional holes, nothing heavy duty. Works great but never tried the Maki tas

I would like the 3 speed impact driver though


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I still have a ton of makita but I won't be adding anything else from their line (I only bought the dual battery saw because is was $58). Dewalt 20v is a very nice system and unlike makita, the batteries have fuel gauges.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Robinson1 said:


> I'm surprised to hear that DeWalt has better service than Hilti. I was always under the impression that dealing with Hilti was like dealing with Snap-On. No questions asked here you go type stuff.
> 
> I learned something today I guess.


That's the curse and blessing about Snap On and hilti, it's all about how much the local rep likes you. Some will bend over backwards to lend you products and give you discounts, others will go to great lengths to fvck you in the ass.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Robinson1 said:


> I'm surprised to hear that DeWalt has better service than Hilti. I was always under the impression that dealing with Hilti was like dealing with Snap-On. No questions asked here you go type stuff.
> 
> I learned something today I guess.


Like C&C said its all about the dealer and service rep. in the area. 

The Hilti rep in my area is really good to me. My cordless drill chuck seized up and he just exchanged it for a new one no questions asked. it still worked would just not release the bit.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> That's the curse and blessing about Snap On and hilti, it's all about how much the local rep likes you. Some will bend over backwards to lend you products and give you discounts, others will go to great lengths to fvck you in the ass.


Man, that would suck.

"Hey my screwdriver stopped working right.:blink: what are you doing man? Put that away . No I said screwdriver."


 that, I'll use klein.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

dewalt does last, makita has so many cordless tools its hard to turn down. makita makes a cordless coffee maker haha. you can double up the batteries for bigger tools.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I know Makita dosen't have a fuel gauge on their batteries . Or even a external tester. But if you put a battery in the charger, you could tell the amount of power ,,,right?


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

the newer makita have a gauge on the tool . 
i do hope you have checked the milwaukee fuel stuff . i do not have the the very big ,powerful newest makita drill but i have the brushless regular model[lxpho5] and it is far from [below] the milwaukee product . i understand there are other reasons to by a tool . i think makita will catch up -but they are not there at this point. oh another thing about that makita ,chuck constantly slips and loosens up on mine .


----------



## jct3 (Dec 29, 2014)

The M18 Fuel drill chuck slips too. DeWalt's chuck is better, made by Rohm, which is what Milwaukee used before they got cheap.

DeWalt is late on the brushless train, but having tried some of the new brushed stuff from Ridgid, it makes me reconsider the brushless hype. They are really powerful for the size/weight, but I don't have any long term feedback on them.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

JFM constr said:


> the newer makita have a gauge on the tool .
> i do hope you have checked the milwaukee fuel stuff . i do not have the the very big ,powerful newest makita drill but i have the brushless regular model[lxpho5] and it is far from [below] the milwaukee product . i understand there are other reasons to by a tool . i think makita will catch up -but they are not there at this point. oh another thing about that makita ,chuck constantly slips and loosens up on mine .


I just learned to lock the makita chuck twist till tight then turn in opposit direction one click. So my comment on the chuck loosening wasn't right
talked with a tool salesman .said he tested a bunch impacts [brushless] milwaukee was fastest and most powerful ,makita came in second .said the milwaukee pays for it's speed in that they fail/malfunction often .says the makita is far more reliable .told me bosch came third and dewalt 4th .did not seem to impressed with the dewalt for some reason .


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been through every kind of battery drill possible. Best so far is the cxs for weight to power ratio. Obviously not many are willing to go that route and it's not everything I need in a battery kit.

Was wavering on dewalt 20v brushless or the Milwaukee fuel. Went the dewalt route (back to the brand I began with doing doors in '99). Second time I did dewalt it took a long flight off a second story deck, hated it. I thought it should be good because my first drill ever took a ton of abuse and kept going, the second go round sucked goats balls. Went with Ridgid, Makita, Hitachi, Milwaukee, (not in that order) Now... I'm back to the bumble bee of chordless. I just got their brushless multi tool and really like it, plenty of power and last a pretty good while.

Seems great so far. Last set was Makita. Won't be going back to them for a decade or so, customer service was trash.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I went pretty much all dewalt cordless. No issues yet and they're used heavily every day. Learned early on don't buy the big kits. They're made up of inferior tools, if a dewalt item is on a special value sale it is not the same tool. Features will be missing. Buy premium bare tools and you will have a great experience. A picture of a few I have in my work trailer.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

Checked out the Dewalt 20v Drywall gun at the Home Depot today. The battery was dead, but the tool itself felt really nice in the hand. As strange a thing as it is, they did a really nice job locating the belt clip on it, rests in a nice balanced position.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

kwunch said:


> Checked out the Dewalt 20v Drywall gun at the Home Depot today. The battery was dead, but the tool itself felt really nice in the hand. As strange a thing as it is, they did a really nice job locating the belt clip on it, rests in a nice balanced position.


I bought one of those about a month ago and it's every bit as good as DeWalt claims. I paid $100 for the bare tool. You can hang around 50 sheets on a 3.0 battery, and probably a whole house on a 5.0 XR but I don't have any of those ..... yet. :whistling


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Man I am so torn right now. As I have stated I am a dedicated Milwaukee fuel user for battery tools and I couldn't be happier with the line. But, they don't have some tools that i think would be super handy. I would love having a battery drywall screw gun and battery root zip. So I am considering going with two platforms and get those two tools and a dewalt framing nailer as a start. Will suck to have two different brand batteries but I think will be more efficient in the future.

We recently completed a remodel where we hung and finished 70 sheets of 12' drywall. That is a big drywall job for us and a cordless screw gun and rotozip would have been awesome.


----------

